# Iphone 11 Pro vs 11 Pro Max



## Erwan0022 (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, je souhaite acquérir un iPhone 11 pro ou 11 pro max

Le 11 Pro est très satisfaisant : une bonne autonomie, écran OLED etc. De plus, la version 256 go rentre dans mon budget.

Le 11 Pro max est tout autant satisfaisant : Il semble (d'après les tests) avoir une meilleure autonomie que le 11 Pro qui est déjà fort dans ce domaine. doté également d'un ecran OLED etc.

Vous l'avez compris, l'autonomie est donc pour moi un point très important. Mon seule bémole est qu'un Iphone 11 Pro 256 go rentre dans mon budget // Un Iphone 11 Pro Max 64 Go (stockage pouvant être limité sur le long teme) rentrant dans mon budget et dispose d'une encore meilleure autonomie.

J'attend vos avis !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2021)

Un 64 avec un cloud , c'est bien


----------



## Erwan0022 (1 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un 64 avec un cloud , c'est bien


----------



## Erwan0022 (1 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un 64 avec un cloud , c'est bien


Donc votre avis se porte sur un pro max, merci


----------



## Sud083 (1 Mai 2021)

Erwan0022 a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite acquérir un iPhone 11 pro ou 11 pro max
> 
> Le 11 Pro est très satisfaisant : une bonne autonomie, écran OLED etc. De plus, la version 256 go rentre dans mon budget.
> 
> ...



Je possède un iPhone 11 Pro Max en 64Go et je fais beaucoup de photos Raw avec ainsi que parfois quelques vidéos 

Je n’ai pas de stockage iCloud supplémentaire 

En gérant bien son stockage ça passe maintenant si tu as iCloud encore mieux [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2021)

Erwan0022 a dit:


> Donc votre avis se porte sur un pro max, merci


Oui , sans hésitations


----------



## LS Zaitsev (2 Mai 2021)

Les goûts et les couleurs... Chacun te conseillera en fonction de sa propre expérience et de son propre cahier des charges.
Pour moi, la taille de l'écran, le confort de lecture (livres, plans, etc.) sont primordiaux. Je conseille donc... le 11 Pro Max ! (que je trouve encore trop petit)
L'argument du cloud pour se contenter d'un moindre stockage, là aussi, chacun voit midi à sa porte. Si tu vis en ville et que tu as toujours une connexion data disponible, alors oui. Mais en vacances, en week-end, en voyage ?
Là aussi, chacun son expérience. Pour moi, il est hors de question d'être dépendant d'une connexion data, qui n'est pas disponible dans beaucoup d'endroits où je vais ou travaille.
Tout dépend de quel côté de la "fracture numérique" tu te trouves...


----------



## Erwan0022 (3 Mai 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Les goûts et les couleurs... Chacun te conseillera en fonction de sa propre expérience et de son propre cahier des charges.
> Pour moi, la taille de l'écran, le confort de lecture (livres, plans, etc.) sont primordiaux. Je conseille donc... le 11 Pro Max ! (que je trouve encore trop petit)
> L'argument du cloud pour se contenter d'un moindre stockage, là aussi, chacun voit midi à sa porte. Si tu vis en ville et que tu as toujours une connexion data disponible, alors oui. Mais en vacances, en week-end, en voyage ?
> Là aussi, chacun son expérience. Pour moi, il est hors de question d'être dépendant d'une connexion data, qui n'est pas disponible dans beaucoup d'endroits où je vais ou travaille.
> Tout dépend de quel côté de la "fracture numérique" tu te trouves...


Bonjour oui je me suis intéressé encore d’un peu plus près de l’iPhone 11 Pro max et il semble judicieux de le choisir si l’on trouve important l’argument de l’autonomie (c’est mon cas bien sûr)

pour ce qui est de la connexion je suis chez Sosh qui est vraiment pas mal, et habite à la campagne mais j’estime que ma connexion est bonne, après pour faire du trie sur iCloud ça je sais pas...


----------



## Erwan0022 (3 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , sans hésitations


Et vous, avez vous des inconforts face à la taille du téléphone, n’est t’il pas difficile de l’avoir en main ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2021)

Erwan0022 a dit:


> Et vous, avez vous des inconforts face à la taille du téléphone, n’est t’il pas difficile de l’avoir en main ?


Bonjour ,

Oui au début , il faut un temps d'adaptation , mais maintenant , je n'y pense plus


----------



## Sud083 (4 Mai 2021)

L’iPhone 11 Pro Max c’est sûr que niveau taille d’écran soit tu as des mains de géants soit tu le manipules à 2 mains 

Maintenant le confort de l’écran surtout en usage multimédia ça compense large [emoji6]

L’écran de l’iPhone 13 Pro Max est plus grand encore


----------



## LS Zaitsev (4 Mai 2021)

Pour la taille, là aussi, je vois pas trop comment une réponse pourrait être absolue  cela dépend de la taille de tes mains !
Moi, perso, un iPhone 11 pro max, donc 6,5 pouces (je crois), c'est la limite basse, le grand minimum... S'il y avait un iphone de 8 pouces je l'achèterais direct.
Les iPad ne peuvent pas servir de téléphone, même avec la carte SIM (j'ai dû acheter un iPad pour m'en rendre compte...).


----------

